# Scrap the Puch



## oddpowers (Dec 9, 2008)

I have converted an old Puch moped to electric, but it is a peice of crap. it rattles and creeks it was junk when I got it.
I am useing a 36v golf cart motor(2800rpm), Curtis 1204 36v speed controller
and LA batteries.
With the batteries low and only about half throttle (dont have twist grip yet) I get to 25 mph and gobbs of torque.
So my question is, would this set up be good for say a older honda 750 or something that size? I dont have anything yet but I would like to find the best donor bike for the project.
heres a link to the EV-Ped
www.oddpowers.com
Thanks for any and all comments


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, you won't likely get the speed or acceleration you want with something bigger and heavier with a 36v setup... and a 750-ish frame may be a bit too much to push around with that combo once you add all the EV parts to it.

Honda Rebel 250's sell for fairly cheap, and are regularly used for a base for EV bikes. Look for "El Chopper Plans"... that EV bike is based on the Rebel 250 chassis.

Since in the US (at least) the Rebel 250 is considered a "beginner bike" it's not uncommon to find someone who put 150 miles on it and decided to trade up, and just let it sit in their garage for 20 years, which tends to make them costly to get running as an ICE again.

If the Rebel 250 is too small for you, the 450 (only made for a couple years in the 80s) is a little larger without being as heavy as a 750 frame.

If you go with a 750 frame, I'd recommend at least a 72v system so you can get some pep and speed out of the bigger, heavier frame.


----------



## Ron Atkinson (Apr 17, 2008)

As an older man with no tools at all I wanted an electric bike, "eady to roll" and am receiving a 500 Watt hub-motor propelled Chinese built scooter-type; but; because it is able to be pedalled I can drive without a licence, insurance or road-tax. The Ebike had a governor on it to make it fit regulations on top speed but I had mine taken off and now it is capable of approx. 40mph. It has a 48Volt system and lots of pep (I have driven a similar model). My suggestion to you is to look for the lightest frame you can find, possibly a Kawi because it's pep is directionally proprtional to it's weight, most evident with a heavy rider!!!

Good luck with your project.


----------



## oddpowers (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, for now I have decided to keep the Puch. I tore it down and sandblasted and painted it (just the blue). Replace most of the bolts replaced all of the bearings. changed rear tire and tube (will change front one later) Put on new brake cables. Tightened evey thing up and it seems to be OK now.
I have a 36v golf cart motor
Curtis 1204 controller (36v)
33 ahr batteries
I drive 18.2 mile round trip to work
There are a total of 12 stop lights/signs on the way
Of course I will have to wait till spring to do much road testing.
But when my throttle gets here I can do some unloaded testing
Here are a couple pics before tear down and after.

Sorry the pics are kinda crapy!!


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

oddpowers,

Looks great in the blue! I wonder how much weight you could save if you took the tank off altogether, or do you have it cut out to act as a cover for some of the electronics?

Also a question I had before but forgot to ask... are you using the motor as your right foot peg? How is that working for you? It would seem very odd to me to have one knee higher than the other. 

But hey, it works, and it will get you to and from work with no issue, I suspect. That's worth it right there.


----------



## oddpowers (Dec 9, 2008)

TX_Dj said:


> or do you have it cut out to act as a cover for some of the electronics?


I have the tank bottom cut out to hide some wiring and a few small electrics.



> are you using the motor as your right foot peg?


uuuhh, you seen that did you? Well at first it was a little weird (not uncofortable) just weird, but i got used to it. Although I havent driven it but, up and down the road a couple times just to test it out. So when i actually get to ride it longer distances, I may have a differant opinion.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Ya do what ya gotta do.

Sounds like an excuse to lengthen the frame and squeeze in a few more batteries.


----------



## jbl1120 (May 25, 2009)

I would love to see more info about your puch electric conversion. I have one that I want to convert but I have not started thinking about it much yet. I tried to visit your site but the link above in your first post does not work. Did you document the project online?

thanks!


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks like you've got a built-in motor temp sensor.

Seriously though, your 36v setup could work in a larger frame if you're only looking for city speeds and you gear it correctly.


----------



## oddpowers (Dec 9, 2008)

Ok, its been a long while. the bike has been put in cold storage for over a year.
I have worked on it a little durring that time. I ended up scrapping the puch. I found a Avanti moped real cheap. it was in great shape except the motor was bad. I finnall got everything mounted (kinda).
Now I'm back on it again. I've got the motor mounted with the chain on. I going to wire it up tonight and give it a try.

I'll don't have any build pics, but I have some pics of the bike as it sets right now. I'll postem here soon, as my personal computer is down right now.

The new donor looks just like this one (or did at one time)


----------

